# Maybe a little score



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

Buddy of mine dropped a tree in his yard, small, maybe 8-10" in dia.
His answer to what kind of tree was "I dunno, that kind with the long pea pod looking things"

So I'm thinking Locust, black or honey I have no idea, but he didn't mention anything about thorns.

Since the clown already cut it up firewood size without contacting me first (he got beat for that :laughing, he is going to bring me in some of the larger logs. 

Said the base of the trunk was all twisted and knarled, I told him it was probably junk but go ahead and throw it in also :laughing:

I'll post a couple of pics when I get my hands on it.
Maybe I'll get some good inlay stuff out of it.

There isn't another tree out there, other than locust, with "long pea pod looking things on it" is there?


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Some People!!! !!!! What was he thinking. Oh yea he wasn't thinking. Glad you got to it before the lug threw it all out.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

_Yea thre is! A close cousin of the Locust, the Kentucky Coffee Tree prduces a similar pod and the leaves are very similar also._


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Even without pictures ...I bet you have a redbud, which is good.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Catalpa?

Yeah, I HATE when that happens...


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Redbud is my guess too. 

Everything else has been named that it could be if it isn't redbud at least to my knowledge. Too far north for Mesquite which could otherwise fit that description. 

The only other possibility I know of would be Yellowwood ~ I bookmarked it a couple weeks ago because a pool cue maker wanted me to find some. I don't know anything about it though, other than what I read there. Yet. :shifty:


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

You guys hit them all. When it comes to lumber, beans are good. 

Hey TT, I thought I was the only one who knew about yellowwood. Good luck in finding it. It's rare. I've only seen one in the wild and I'm in its native range. I've been searching ebay for some time to see if anyone was selling it. Never have seen it for sale. I did get a look at it once. Very unique; phorporescent yellow.


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

Daren said:


> Even without pictures ...I bet you have a redbud, which is good.


Bingo!

Showed him some pictures and yep, that's it. No thorns.
He forgot to load the logs this morning, but will bring them tomorrow.
Says he has another just like it that has to come down.

He has a couple of 2-3 ft logs from the first, but can't get to the stump because it's between two fences.

I think he may require a little help bringing the second one down :laughing:

It's all good, he doesn't have a fireplace and is happy to be rid of it.


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

Took the pics a while back, just now getting them up.









Finally did get that froe I was yappin about :smile:









And after a couple of passes over the jointer.









Sealed the end grain and left it out in the sun. Got a nice rich color now, no pics of that yet.


----------

